# Nema player helmet



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

For all of you, that want to wear the same lid as Minnaar, Mulally and MacDonald:
Nema labeled the Kabuto IXA helmet!




























Anyone with expirience with this helmet?

Edit:
Features:

Nema/OGK PLAYER Helmet Carbon

OGK/Kabuto/NEMA

*Features: 
-Fully detachable interior; inner pad, cheek pads and chin strap covers
-Extra cheek pads (thick)
-Spare visor
-Spare screw bolts

*Specifications: EN1078, Snell, CPCS

*Models: FRP with carbon & Carbon .

*Sizes: 3 different size shells:
-XS/S: 54-56cm
-M/L: 57-59cm
-XL/XXL: 60-63cm

*Weight:
-XS/S Carbon: 880g
-XS/S FRP:900g

-M/L Carbon: 930g
-M/L FRP: 970g

-XL/XXL Carbon:1030g
-XL/XXL FRP: 1050g


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

I have one but haven't been out riding with it yet. The fit is good, not as much padding as a Troy Lee but better than a 661 or Giro. However that is for my head, everyone is different.

What I like is the weight, lighter than most mtb full face but still DOT and SNELL rated. I was on the fence and considering a 661 mt bike helmet because I don't like the weight or venting of my 661 DOT.

And the venting, wow. So much better than my old 661 and Remedy. I couldn't stand the breathing on 661, the Remedy was ok. This is very good. 

It comes with a spare visor and extra cheek pads, a nice touch I always appreciate.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

344 dollars for a bicycle helmet... 
No thanks.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> 344 dollars for a bicycle helmet...
> No thanks.


So I take it you're not a fan of TLD's $450 either.

*had the price wrong


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> 344 dollars for a bicycle helmet...
> No thanks.


It is DOT and Snell rated....


----------



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

Ithnu said:


> I have one but haven't been out riding with it yet. The fit is good, not as much padding as a Troy Lee but better than a 661 or Giro. However that is for my head, everyone is different.
> 
> What I like is the weight, lighter than most mtb full face but still DOT and SNELL rated. I was on the fence and considering a 661 mt bike helmet because I don't like the weight or venting of my 661 DOT.
> 
> ...


Can you compare the sizing and fit of the Kabuto helmet to a Troy Lee D3?
I'm really interested in this one.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Mo(n)arch said:


> Can you compare the sizing and fit of the Kabuto helmet to a Troy Lee D3?
> I'm really interested in this one.


I am on the fence in sizes between the M and L for 661 and a TLD D3 Large fit me pretty well. I was looking up the sizing online and I guess my head measurement must be 58cm.

Check the sizing charts on line, TLD, Nema and 661 seem to be correct. They just vary by what M and L measurements they use so go by centimeters instead.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

Ithnu said:


> I am on the fence in sizes between the M and L for 661 and a TLD D3 Large fit me pretty well. I was looking up the sizing online and I guess my head measurement must be 58cm.
> 
> Check the sizing charts on line, TLD, Nema and 661 seem to be correct. They just vary by what M and L measurements they use so go by centimeters instead.


Thanks, that's what I wanted to hear. The D3 in L was too small for me. I'll take the XL Nema (60-63cm). I was right between sizecharts (59,5cm).
Will be back with a review soon!


----------



## rocardj (Mar 23, 2012)

Kabuto nice helmet


----------



## pillete (Apr 30, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> 344 dollars for a bicycle helmet...
> No thanks.


I am sure brain surgery is cheaper....


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

Funerals aint cheap either. 

Can you weigh the helmet? I'm interested in one as I have a good deal on Nema stuff and I want a lighter helmet.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

Did you read the first post? There are listed the weights for every size.

Edit: We need some real life pics of the lid.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

If I remember I'll take a few pics of mine...on a scale too!

Updated with pics and the M/L was 990 grams on the scale.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Oops, meant to bump the thread with the above post.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

I pulled the trigger on a black composite one. Still waiting on it. I will make a little review once I get it.
In the meantime a few real life pics of it:


----------



## kwolfkill (Sep 16, 2009)

This helmet looks pretty nice. Have you gotten yours yet and if so, what do you think?


----------



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

The helmet arrived friday.
Did first rides this weekend with it. I pretty much love this lid. I was a bit worried not seeing any of these in real life and being the guinea pig purchasing one. I am so glad my worries weren't confirmed. The helmet is sick. Really good padding, great look and really comfortable.You get an additional visor, screw and additional thick cheek pads for adjusting the size of it. I tried also a TLD D2 and D3 this weekend and all I can say that the Kabuto comes really close if not has the equal comfort of the D3! I will be back with a detailed review and pics soon!


----------



## kwolfkill (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the quick update. I've currently got a D2 Carbon, but am looking for something a little more substantial. The D3 and Nema Player are the two helmets I'm most interested in, but like you, I'm a little leery of buying something I've never tried on or even seen. As great as the D3 is (and fits), I also like the idea of getting something you don't see everywhere, Reviews of the Kabuto IXA have all been really positive and after confirming with Nema that the Player is a co-branded version of the exact same helmet, I'm leaning in that direction. Plus, Nema said it would be no problem to return the helmet if it didn't fit.

Looking forward to your more detailed review and pics. Thanks again.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

I had an OGK FF-5 motorcycle helmet and it was top notch, comparable to my top of the line Arai helmets. I wouldn't have any doubts about their helmets.


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Freerydejunky said:


> 344 dollars for a bicycle helmet...
> No thanks.


Carbon costs money. Lots of money.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

In europe you can buy that lid for about 250€. Finally a product that is cheaper in europe than North America.


----------



## DippaH (Aug 18, 2012)

Since I'm close to buying a Nema Player helmet for some light DH/FR and Enduro use, I've got a couple of questions, since I'm confused about the models...

I can get the regular composite Player quite a bit cheaper than the Carbon version, but are there any other differences than the weight? Or are the looks also different, as the first post kinda' indicates...? I love the looks of the carbon shell in the first post but all internet stores I've found use the same (composite?) picture for both models. Hope you guys can help!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

My Bell Moto 8 cost me 97 dollars on close out. DOT and Snell rated. 
1350 grams. 

But I still use my old Bell Drop. I'm not hucking off 60 foot booters or doing 50mph down a WC course, and neither are you.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Just a weight difference. The composite is actually 60% carbon and 40% glass.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

CombatMutt said:


> Carbon costs money. Lots of money.


sad thing is it doesnt.


----------



## DippaH (Aug 18, 2012)

Ithnu said:


> Just a weight difference. The composite is actually 60% carbon and 40% glass.


Great info! Thanks!

I guess that means it would be stupid not to go for regular composite version since it's ~30% cheaper.

A naked carbon version would look bad-ass though


----------

